# Pt-ae8000 vs pt ae7000 ?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am curious as too if it is worth the upgrade from a Panasonic PT-AE7000 to a PT-AE8000?
The differences that I am aware of are:

PT-AE7000 PT-AE8000

300,000:1 500,000:1 Contrast Ratio
2000 2400 LM Brightness



Is there any lag issue with gaming on the newer model?
Any input is welcome, constructive of course :wave:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im still using the AE4000 and would love to upgrade to the 7 or 8000 as that would be a big step but Im thinking the difference would not be very noticeable between the 7000 and 8000.


----------

